# Homemade Microwave Cream Corn



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok, I wanted a meal that was quick, easy, and great tasting.  The pork tenderloin steaks were thawed, and TaterTot brand potato circles were to be fried for DW.  Spinach was the designated side, steamed, then dressed with butter and a hint of vinegar.  And I was hungry for creamed corn, which dW detests.  So I made some just for me, in the microwave no less, and they turned out to be the best creamed corn I've ever made.  Want the recipe?

Ingredients:
1 12oz. can Delmonte sweet corn
3 tbs. salted butter
3 tbs. unbleached AP flour

Heat butter in the microwave until melted and hot.  Add the flour and stir to make a paste.  Cook in the microwave another two minutes.  Remove and slowly pour the can juice into the roux, while stirring constantly with a small balloon whisk.  When mixed, add the corn kernels and stir in.  Microwave on high for three minutes.  Stir until the sauce is silky smooth once more, with the corn completely distributed.

The corn is still crunch, and the sauce is full corn flavored, with buttery goodness everywhere.  Try this method.  It really makes a superior creamed corn.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 22, 2016)

Sounds yummy *Chief Longwind*,  noted! thanks

Now could you please find my mother's recipe for *corn souffle*?  

She made the most amazing corn souffle ever...   and I lost the recipe .  We did it in the micro but I believe it was based on an old Joy of Cooking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Sounds yummy *Chief Longwind*,  noted! thanks
> 
> Now could you please find my mother's recipe for *corn souffle*?
> 
> She made the most amazing corn souffle ever...   and I lost the recipe .  We did it in the micro but I believe it was based on an old Joy of Cooking.



I have an old Joy of Cooking recie book.  Havn't cracked it open in years.  I'll take a look.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------

